# Shooting a 20ga shotgun ''Schwarzenegger'' style!



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I went to Thunder Mountain trap and skeet the other day, it was awesome! i felt like a million bucks after nailing a clay pigeon 1 handed with a 20ga pump shotgun!

Heres the one handed shot;






Here is one round of clay pigeons, i hit all but the last one, i apologize for my sisters rude interruption, ;p


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good times !


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

I have to guess that either there were no range officers around when you were one-handing it or else Thunder Mountain is an unusually loose-goose gun club. I've spent nearly five decades shooting skeet, trap and sporting clays in many different leagues and tournaments at many different clubs. One-handing shotguns wouldn't be well-received or even tolerated at any club where I've ever been a member. One-handing shotguns at properly managed shooting facilities would be viewed as flippant, adolescent hotdogging and an unsafe form of shooting behavior.

You may feel that you were behaving in a safe fashion, but many would strongly disagree that idea. You never know if/when your wrist might be at just the wrong angle when your gun discharges and then possibly sprains your wrist and results in a shot going off in a direction that you had no intent for it to go off in. Firearms aren't toys to be played lightly with---whether only a mere 20 ga or not. With the rising and raging tides of anti-gun sentiment in the US today, the last thing serious shooting sports participants want to see is light-hearted videos of unsafe shooting behaviors making us all look bad on the internet.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> I have to guess that either there were no range officers around when you were one-handing it or else Thunder Mountain is an unusually loose-goose gun club. I've spent nearly five decades shooting skeet, trap and sporting clays in many different leagues and tournaments at many different clubs. One-handing shotguns wouldn't be well-received or even tolerated at any club where I've ever been a member. One-handing shotguns at properly managed shooting facilities would be viewed as flippant, adolescent hotdogging and an unsafe form of shooting behavior.
> 
> You may feel that you were behaving in a safe fashion, but many would strongly disagree that idea. You never know if/when your wrist might be at just the wrong angle when your gun discharges and then possibly sprains your wrist and results in a shot going off in a direction that you had no intent for it to go off in. Firearms aren't toys to be played lightly with---whether only a mere 20 ga or not. With the rising and raging tides of anti-gun sentiment in the US today, the last thing serious shooting sports participants want to see is light-hearted videos of unsafe shooting behaviors making us all look bad on the internet.


i would say that it is indeed a range with looser restrictions. However, it is a range rule that only one shell is allowed in the tube for pump guns, and only one in the entire gun for semi auto shotguns, so there is no danger of accidental subsequent shots . I only attempted such a shot because i had no doubt i could control the gun at all times. injuring my wrist was a risk that i was willing to take. they are my wrists after all, and they are pretty strong.

all in all, the one handed shot only posed a danger to my wrist, nobody else.the gun was always pointed in a safe direction. i would not try a behind the back shot, an over the shoulder shot, or a double shot with one hand. Those pose a danger to others and can cause a loss of control.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Think what you may, but none of the range officers at the clubs I've been familiar with for longer than you've been alive would call one-handed shotgunning safe under any circumstance. One-handed shooting would get you a stern warning the first time you were seen doing it at the clubs I'm familiar with and if you were seen doing it a second time, it'd probably earn you an escort from the range and your being added to the club "no longer welcome here" list. That kind of shooting behavior belongs in the field out back behind somebody's barn---not in a properly managed shooting facility.

I took a look at the Thunder Mountain website. They proudly showed pictures of people shooting without any eye protection or hearing protection, both of which are required at every club I've ever competed at. I guess maybe Thunder Mountain is the kind of place where firearms safety and appropriate range practices and behavior aren't issues.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> I went to Thunder Mountain trap and skeet the other day, it was awesome! i felt like a million bucks after nailing a clay pigeon 1 handed with a 20ga pump shotgun!


Wow, young man. You sure caught he!! :devil: about what I consider to be a very cool shot! :headbang: Obviously *your* wrist is a lot stronger than a lot of others, and as you correctly stated; they are *your* wrists. You don't have to explain your actions to anybody on this forum! Dissin' your club, and inferring that they really don't give a [email protected], is in itself very unsportsmanlike, (in MY opinion, so naysayers opinions are dismissed), not to mention mean spirited. I like to play it loose and fast myself, so I rarely take anybody's opinion very seriously, and that is Rule 62. Life is entirely too short to be running around trying to find somebody to help me get a stick out of my butt! East of Eden--yes, I am so sure.

SSS

Pi$$in' off the planet, one person at a time.

:woot: :woot:

Oh, and love your sister!


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey TheNewSlingshotGuy,

Oh, and wear your safety glasses. It's just a good idea-seriously! Especially with slingshots. Broken bands, RTS shots,and possible BS that may be flung your way. You just never know! I noticed both You and Sis are wearing hearing protection. Good job! Both of these items are a good idea too, even "in the field out back behind somebody's barn". :naughty:



treefork said:


> Good times !


And apparently, treefork thought it was OK. At least that's the way it looks, and that's the way I took it.

Keep on shootin'--*YOUR* way!

My name is Steve Tucker, AKA Slingshot Silas, and I approve this message.

:woot: :woot: :woot: :yeahthat:


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

I went to Thunder Mountain trap and skeet the other day, it was awesome! i felt like a million bucks after nailing a clay pigeon 1 handed with a 20ga pump shotgun!

Wow, young man. You sure caught he!! :devil: about what I consider to be a very cool shot! :headbang: Obviously *your* wrist is a lot stronger than a lot of others, and as you correctly stated; they are *your* wrists. You don't have to explain your actions to anybody on this forum! Dissin' your club, and inferring that they really don't give a [email protected], is in itself very unsportsmanlike, (in MY opinion, so naysayers opinions are dismissed), not to mention mean spirited. I like to play it loose and fast myself, so I rarely take anybody's opinion very seriously, and that is Rule 62. Life is entirely too short to be running around trying to find somebody to help me get a stick out of my butt! East of Eden--yes, I am so sure.

SSS

Pi$$in' off the planet, one person at a time.

:woot: :woot:

Oh, and love your sister!

Thanks man! I would have worn eye protection if they had any there. if i knew they didnt, i would have brought my own.

i do have stronger wrists than the average person, but it was still only a low-brass target load, so not as much recoil as other shells. I definitely wouldnt try that shot with a high brass 3 inch slug!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

You guys are underestimating the gravty of the attack that guns and the shooting sports are facing and how important it is that shooting sports participants behave prudently as a result. Just in current events alone:

1--That mentally ill idiot shot those two TV reporters dead (on live camera news feed) in VA a couple weeks ago. http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/26/us/virginia-shooting-wdbj/ The ultimate fallout from that will be bad news.

2--A personal aide to NY Emperor Cuomo is in critical condition after being shot in the head at a NYC ethnic event parade two days ago. See http://bigstory.ap.org/article/b551ba67958e4d86b559d4195c328f4a/ny-governors-aide-remains-critical-after-being-shot-head Cuomo is one of the most vicious gun-hating political hacks in the country, he's already famous for his Second Amendment-raping "Safe Act" and now he's screaming for blood after his aide got shot -- http://blog.timesunion.com/capitol/archives/240683/cuomo-we-need-a-national-gun-control-policy-to-stop-violence/

3--Just a little while ago, a TX Deputy Sheriff was shot dead at a gas station while gassing up his car. http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/28/us/texas-sheriffs-deputy-shot-gas-station/

4--An Il Sheriff's Deputy was recently shot dead while pursuing suspects --- http://www.cbsnews.com/news/chicago-area-police-officer-shot-sparking-manhunt/

5--Far more notably, there was that other idiot who shot all the black people in their Charleston SC church back in June-- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charleston_church_shooting --and his move will cause us all serious grief in the end.

These all are just very recent events, but there are lots of others as well. The list is long and it just doesn't stop. We're going to end up paying for all of these insane events and because of that, this is a really bad time to be posting videos of hotdog shooting behaviors that wouldn't be allowed at any appropriately-managed shooting facilities. When Hill/Billary gets elected Pres next year, you can bet your life we're in for a really bad upcoming 8 years of a gun-hating, gun-restricting, Second Amendment-strangling administration. I honestly won't be surprised if I see the liberals manage to repeal the Second Amendment in my lifetime.

As for your statement that I was "dissin' " the Thunder Mountain club, you're sadly mistaken. What I said was an objective evaluation of factual evidence. If you'd like to see the pictures of the happy shooters with no eye protection or hearing protection, look at the website yourself--- http://www.thundermt.com/what_we_offer.html The slideshow pix in the "What We Offer" heading are what I'm talking about. Shooting without needed protection just isn't safe and I don't think I've seen a club that doesn't require both hearing and eye protection before you even step up to the line to shoot since the 1960's. All the "cool guy talk" and cutesie little smiley faces in the world don't change what the pictures on the Thunder Mountain club website show---which is a very plain lack of concern for basic firearms handling safety standards.

If you just *have* to play with firearms as if they were harmless spitball shooters and engage in marginal if not unsafe shooting behaviors, then please at least do it in private and don't post videos of it on the internet so you make the more serious and mature members of the shooting sports community look bad. What you call "Shootin' your way" is fine---when done in private and as long as you don't make other responsible shooters look bad. On that note, you can have your little celebration of bad shooting range practices. Just please don't make the rest of us look bad any more. We're working hard to try to hold our ground and we don't deserve or need that kind of press.


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> You guys are underestimating the gravty of the attack that guns and the shooting sports are facing and how important it is that shooting sports participants behave prudently as a result. Just in current events alone:
> 1--That mentally ill idiot shot those two TV reporters dead (on live camera news feed) in VA a couple weeks ago. http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/26/us/virginia-shooting-wdbj/ The ultimate fallout from that will be bad news.
> 2--A personal aide to NY Emperor Cuomo is in critical condition after being shot in the head at a NYC ethnic event parade two days ago. See http://bigstory.ap.org/article/b551ba67958e4d86b559d4195c328f4a/ny-governors-aide-remains-critical-after-being-shot-head Cuomo is one of the most vicious gun-hating political hacks in the country, he's already famous for his Second Amendment-raping "Safe Act" and now he's screaming for blood after his aide got shot -- http://blog.timesunion.com/capitol/archives/240683/cuomo-we-need-a-national-gun-control-policy-to-stop-violence/
> 3--Just a little while ago, a TX Deputy Sheriff was shot dead at a gas station while gassing up his car. http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/28/us/texas-sheriffs-deputy-shot-gas-station/
> ...


I didn't say you were "Dissin' " Thunder mountain. I agree that it is a "lax" gun range, at least when compared to ranges you've been to. That being said, I respect your opinion and your love for guns, which is obvious as you protect them as a lioness protects her cubs. I apologize for any negative press I have brought to the gun community.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

TheNewSlingshotGuy said:


> I didn't say you were "Dissin' " Thunder mountain. I agree that it is a "lax" gun range, at least when compared to ranges you've been to. That being said, I respect your opinion and your love for guns, which is obvious as you protect them as a lioness protects her cubs. I apologize for any negative press I have brought to the gun community.


No---you didn't say that. That's what "Slingshot Silas" said. The ranges I've been shooting at for many years are private membership clubs, which may hold to a higher standard of safety practices than commercial public ranges. No need to apologize for anything, but we all need to remember a couple things....

1--Firearms ownership and use in the US is under siege and it's going to get a lot worse in the future. To try to avoid accelerating the trip toward disaster, we need to tighten our act up and keep it careful.

2--Whenever we post anything anywhere online, we have absolutely zero anonymity or privacy. As an example--Magpie posted a few pix of a new SS frame he made here yesterday around 2:00pm and one of those pix was already in Google Images for the whole world to see less than 70 minutes later. That's going from local to global really fast! The internet 'bots are constantly prowling everywhere, and they're stunningly fast and effective. It's important that we all stay aware of that and use caution with what we post.

Good luck with your shotgunning. If you want to get into it "for real", you should get a 12 ga O/U and join a private membership club. That's where you'll really learn and get good at the games. If you want to have a real hoot of a time, find someplace where you can shoot a Sporting Clays course. The difference between Sporting Clays and Skeet is like the difference between a motorcycle and a bicycle. Be warned, however--Sporting Clays is addictive and before you know it, you may find yourself in a league and traveling to tournaments.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Lacumo,

I agree with everything you posted about the senseless and tragic events of the past couple of weeks. There are indeed lunatics out there that can get their hands on firearms. But, there always have been, and there always will be, legally or not. I also understand your concern about our Second Amendment rights, and these incredibly uninformed and stupid politicians. I think the key is making it impossible for the crazies to obtain guns. The problem with that is that I'm not sure it can be done. Much better background checks, and longer waiting periods? I don't know. There is no "good" solution to the problem, as I see it. You are right. Bringing too much attention to one's self, whether it be firearms, slingshots, bows, or most anything an idiot might consider to be dangerous, is never a good idea. So, I get your point, and understand the concern. I saw a man on TV catching a foul ball at a baseball game the other day while holding a child in his arm. He was sitting in a stadium seat, and never stood up. He just reached up and caught the ball. That's all. One commentator remarked to the other; "do you think child protective services should be called?" Where does it end?

Yes, I am the one that said you were "dissin" TheNewSlingshotGuy's gun club. Yes sir I did. Whether I took it wrong, or not, that's what it sounded like to me. Believe you me when I tell you that I am for gun safety just as strongly as any passionate supporter can possibly be. I speak from personal, tragic experience. Two days before Apollo 11 landed on the Moon in July of 1969, my 11 year old Cousin was shot to death by a 16 year old idiot playing with a .22 pistol. He was 5 months older than me, and the closest thing to a brother that I had. We were raised together, I washed sand off of him in the Atlantic Ocean, we were inseparable. We shot slingshots, BB guns, real rifles and shotguns together. We were supervised by our Fathers and taught to be safe. It was a different time, I can assure you. There have been other tragic events that have touched my life concerning guns. I don't blame the guns. I have guns. I've always had guns. "They" will have to take them from my cold, dead hands and I have no doubt that "they" will have to take them, if it comes down to it.

The part of your post that I really didn't like was how you "said it" to him. That young man said, and I quote; "I went to Thunder Mountain trap and skeet the other day, *it was awesome! I felt like a million bucks* after nailing a clay pigeon 1 handed with a 20ga pump shotgun!" That part in bold print is what I'm talking about. There was no need to pi$$ on his parade like that, and I don't really think you meant it that way. I don't want to be enemies with you. I have at least one on this forum already, and me and him both deserve it. I just thought it could have been handled, shall we say, more diplomatically.

Steve AKA Slingshot Silas


----------

